# My biggest B&M haul yet! (lol I know, it's tiny.)



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, as it were... My girlfriend wanted to go to Philly today to go to some Christmas Village thing that was kinda like a lame-o flea market with some cool stuff that was supposed to be authentic German stuff... Like Haribo gummy-bears in German packaging and some Black guy selling what could have easily have been Johnsonville brats lol. In any event, it was really a good time with my lady, we had fun, met up with her friend and ate some food, drank some cider, you know, the whole shebang lol.

As we were walking to the spot from the train, we walked by Mahogany and Holt's... I stopped in front of Holt's and made the "God-is-parting-the-clouds-get-ready-for-the-sun-beams" noise and told her I had to make the mecca in there now that I knew what the place was. So, on our way back to the speedline, she let me go in!!!! And thank God she did!!!!

Anyway, here's what I copped! Nothin big or fancy, but the most I've ever bought at one time from a B&M.










What's in the bag???










Matches...










This little piggy went to market...










This little piggy went home...

Oh screw it. LOL!









BAM! :whoo::whoo::whoo:

Sorry about the blurry pics before, but you get the point =D


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

That's a nice little haul there, Isaac!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hehe thx guys, I don't recall ever smoking anything rosado, so this'll be a new experience for me hehe!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice haul Isaac....


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Hehe thx guys, I don't recall ever smoking anything rosado, so this'll be a new experience for me hehe!


I have a funny feeling that your really going to enjoy those Isaac...

It doesn't taste very Fuente-ish, if you get my drift. Sweet on the lips, with some spices. 

I really enjoyed it.:nod:


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Sweet haul Issac!

Dude I am in Johnsonville country! If your looking for brats, give me a holla. We could probably figure a way to ship them!


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Nie haul. Thanks for NOT texting me to ask me if you should pick one up for me. :cheeky: JK hahahahaha.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Very sweet haul, Enjoy.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice score, Isaac. Enjoy!


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice score Isaac.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

YUMMY Isaac. You'll love em


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Jazzmunkee said:


> Nie haul. Thanks for NOT texting me to ask me if you should pick one up for me. :cheeky: JK hahahahaha.


Pfffff if you come down my way you can have one! =D


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice haul! Nice of your girlfriend to let you step in and buy some sticks.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Pfffff if you come down my way you can have one! =D


What am i Chopped liver?!?!?!?! i want some!


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice haul Isaac! Those look yummy...


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hahaha ok ok, if any of you guys come over you can have some! Just leave one for me tho!


----------

